
Hyundai and Pony.ai Launching Southern California’s First Robotaxi Pilot Program - smilekzs
https://www.forbes.com/sites/edgarsten/2019/10/25/hyundai-launching-southern-californias-first-robotaxi-pilot-program
======
smilekzs
(I added "Pony.AI" in title)

Alternative source:

[https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/hyundai-kona-electric-
sel...](https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/news/hyundai-kona-electric-self-driving-
botride/)

